# green lane for foreigners



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

WOW! This is good news from M.C.A. I was wondering when the government would open up foreign traveling from vaccinated people. The GREEN LANE approach will expedite processing the foreigners with vaccinated cards to get in faster. I keep my CDC card on me in my wallet. 

I wonder if they allow the vaccinated foreigners into the country are they still going to make them quarantine for 7 days?

Art


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Yes, you will need to be quarantined... along with whatever other money-making schemes can be come up with.

Of course this is subject to the various government agencies trying to out-do each other on 'how many times can we change the rules...or just procrastinate... in one week ?' 

Probably as much up to the airlines anyway.... as they are the ones who will be fined and charged with taking you back home, should you not meet the ever-changing requirements of the Phils Immigration. Their (airline) staff must be on permanent courses of headache pills.

On Bureau of Immigration's Facebook page today:


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Then there is the new normal here.

Also posted on BI Facebook page (one you need to be following ?) today:
.










It's more fun in the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Then there is the new normal here.
> 
> Also posted on BI Facebook page (one you need to be following ?) today:
> .
> ...


I'm trying hard to find a spot open for June, I need to renew my ACR card, but not a single opening in June, I did manage to get a spot in mid July.

The requirements for the PBI are pretty much the same requirements to get into any major grocery store or large business except they require both face mask and face shields.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> WOW! This is good news from M.C.A. I was wondering when the government would open up foreign traveling from vaccinated people. The GREEN LANE approach will expedite processing the foreigners with vaccinated cards to get in faster. I keep my CDC card on me in my wallet.
> 
> I wonder if they allow the vaccinated foreigners into the country are they still going to make them quarantine for 7 days?
> 
> Art


The green lane looks all about shortening the quarantine time for vaccinated OFWs non- OFW and balikbayan 's no talk of letting vaccinated tourists in.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gard D

I thought in M.C.A. post it mentioned tourist that have had both shots would be allowed back into the country? this is a new policy they were talking about implementing. You sure about the tourist not being allowed back in?

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gard D
> 
> I thought in M.C.A. post it mentioned tourist that have had both shots would be allowed back into the country? this is a new policy they were talking about implementing. You sure about the tourist not being allowed back in?
> 
> art


Hi art, I agree with what you are saying but the thrust here seems to be centering on shortening the quarantine time for OFWs, non OFWs and balikbayan. There seems very little concern for foreign tourists.
A very good source on immigration matters is a youtude vlogger called Jennifer Terri, have a look at some of her content.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Where will the approval of a 9a tourist stand when the number of allowed passengers into the country is 1500 per day? Think tourist will be back of the line behind OFW, Balikbayan, etc.

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Hi art, I agree with what you are saying but the thrust here seems to be centering on shortening the quarantine time for OFWs, non OFWs and balikbayan. There seems very little concern for foreign tourists.
> A very good source on immigration matters is a youtude vlogger called Jennifer Terri, have a look at some of her content.





bidrod said:


> Where will the approval of a 9a tourist stand when the number of allowed passengers into the country is 1500 per day? Think tourist will be back of the line behind OFW, Balikbayan, etc.


DOT Deprtment of industry have tried long time to open for foreign tourists because the tourism business is in big crisis. DOT failed eartlier, but recently they got a committe approved, where they are PART, with assigment to try to solve problems so tourists can get in. About e g allowing people with "vaccine pass" to enter "easy" . One of the problems is solving quarantine capacity - which would be related IF they decide people with "vaccine pass" will need such too.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> DOT Deprtment of industry have tried long time to open for foreign tourists because the tourism business is in big crisis. DOT failed eartlier, but recently they got a committe approved, where they are PART, with assigment to try to solve problems so tourists can get in. About e g allowing people with "vaccine pass" to enter "easy" . One of the problems is solving quarantine capacity - which would be related IF they decide people with "vaccine pass" will need such too.


There will be no foreign tourists whilst there is a need to quarantine. Foreign tourists are small dollar compared to OFW, non OFW and balikbayan so it will be a slow start.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome back Gary BTW. Agree tourism in most countries took a hit and hurt all industries/most countries but at the end of the day? In reality inconsequential compared to the health and long term prosperity of the country and people. Governments make rules, good and at times bad but they are the rules.
I actually admire the expats/residents forging on and securing a return to their country or adopted country, hey this is my address and where I live. Simple tourism? I'm on a tourist visa and not game to leave the country for a wise fear of not returning for some years. SRRV while living here is my next option.
Tourism or tourist visas to this and many countries are at the bottom of the list and while the Philippines (many countries) are still trying to control the fools that take little or no notice of the situation it will be ongoing.

Anyway Gary welcome back to you and your wife, back with family and friends soon, enjoy the work/repairs ahead when you get home, beats sitting in a hotel room.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Welcome back Gary BTW. Agree tourism in most countries took a hit and hurt all industries/most countries but at the end of the day? In reality inconsequential compared to the health and long term prosperity of the country and people. Governments make rules, good and at times bad but they are the rules.
> I actually admire the expats/residents forging on and securing a return to their country or adopted country, hey this is my address and where I live. Simple tourism? I'm on a tourist visa and not game to leave the country for a wise fear of not returning for some years. SRRV while living here is my next option.
> Tourism or tourist visas to this and many countries are at the bottom of the list and while the Philippines (many countries) are still trying to control the fools that take little or no notice of the situation it will be ongoing.
> 
> ...


Thank Steve, yes siting SBMA watching the rain run down the window is not fun but only hopefully another 6 days. My wife knows the barangay health nurse and queried with her the barangay captain saying we need the do a further 14 on arriving in the village, she went off to the municipality nurse who confirmed that we only had to finish the initial 14 days so only 4 more after we arrive. That makes a bit easier. One of the first jobs will be to get the truck registered, it should have be done in January so I guess there will be a fine there to pay, ho hum.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

All good Gary, at least after all this time you made it back, good news only 4 extra days quarantine at home. After your lengthy wait in the UK then locked up in the hotel the LTO experience that we all shudder about will be a walk in the park for you. Back to a semblance of normal.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

*Here is the latest missive from BI...on their Facebook page today:
.*

02 June 2021
PRESS RELEASE
BI backs proposed ‘green lane’ for vaccinated foreign travelers to revive PH tourism
The Bureau of Immigration (BI) said it supports a proposal to allow fully vaccinated foreign national to enter the country as part of efforts to revive country’s moribund tourism industry and reopen the country’s borders.
In a statement, BI Commissioner Jaime Morente said, the Bureau backs the setting up of a “green lane” for vaccinated aliens in the different ports to pave the way for the reopening of tourist destinations to leisure travelers, should the Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-MEID) deem it viable.
“If approved by the IATF-MEID, we in the Bureau, support this initiative by the Department of Tourism (DOT) as it will not only resuscitate our tourism industry, it will also generate employment for millions of Filipinos who lost their jobs due to the pandemic,” Morente said.
Morente said that he trusts the wisdom of the IATF-MEID in deciding when is the appropriate time to open the country's borders.
He added that aside from the tourism and travel industry, opening the country’s borders to international leisure travelers will also hasten the revival of the commercial aviation and shipping industries whose businesses suffered a beating from the pandemic.
“Once these ‘green lanes’ are set up, operations in our international airports and seaports hopefully will begin to return to normal,” Morente said.
Earlier, Tourism Secretary Bernadette Romulo Puyat asked the IATF-MEID to approve the setting of the “green lanes” to facilitate the re-employment of tourism workers and revive the tourism industry under safe conditions.
Puyat said the scheme would allow vaccinated foreign travelers to visit the country for leisure as quarantine rules are being relaxed while the government undertakes a massive vaccination rollout for its citizens nationwide.
She also stressed that the Philippines should keep pace with its neighbors and the rest of the world in slowly reopening the country’s tourist destinations.
The BI is one of the government agencies which comprised a small working group (SWG), headed by the DOT and Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA), which was formed to study the feasibility of implementing the “green lane” scheme and formulate related heath protocols.
Also in the group are the Bureau of Quarantine (BOQ), Department of Information and Communications Technology (DICT), Department of Transportation (DOTr), Office of the Presidential Adviser on the Peace Process (OPAPP), Overseas Workers Welfare Administration (OWWA), and Department of Trade and INDUSTRY (DTI).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> *Here is the latest missive from BI...on their Facebook page today:
> .*
> 
> 02 June 2021
> ...


There seems no regard to time scales and the criteria for a green lane, I have heard they are talking about ASEAN countries with low rates of infection and high vaccine rates, that going to take some time. It unlikely to be a free for all.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm surprised that there's talk about tourism because I just don't see it happening any time soon other than local tourism for citizens that live in the Philippines, time will tell by watching 1st world nations and how it works out for them to be fully vaccinated and then no mask mandates.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Why are not other countries listening to CDC guidelines? They have stated people with the required shots are protected from the virus and also should not pass it on to others. They have had enough time to study the virus and the vaccines now. I have both my shots, so why wouldn't a country like the Philippines allow me in without all the hassles????

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Why are not other countries listening to CDC guidelines? They have stated people with the required shots are protected from the virus and also should not pass it on to others. They have had enough time to study the virus and the vaccines now. I have both my shots, so why wouldn't a country like the Philippines allow me in without all the hassles????
> 
> Art


The CDC have been pretty slow in this game and seem to be pandering to the politicians, we in the UK certainty wouldn't be taking everything they say and do as gospel.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey GaryD

good article. It seems they are working on the green lane approach to allowing fully vaccinated foreigners back into the country. I guess they are not in a hurry to do so. CDC has tested and know that vaccinated people are safe from this pandemic. They have had enough times to test the virus against the vaccinated people. Like the video said the tourism has taken a big hit. We can't go forever and not allow tourist back into the Philippines. They should worry more on how to get their people vaccinated and not worry about vaccinated foreigners that are safe. Millions and millions of dollars are being lost not allowing the vaccinated tourist back into the country.

art


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

art1946 said:


> hey GaryD
> 
> good article. It seems they are working on the green lane approach to allowing fully vaccinated foreigners back into the country. I guess they are not in a hurry to do so. CDC has tested and know that vaccinated people are safe from this pandemic. They have had enough times to test the virus against the vaccinated people. Like the video said the tourism has taken a big hit. We can't go forever and not allow tourist back into the Philippines. They should worry more on how to get their people vaccinated and not worry about vaccinated foreigners that are safe. Millions and millions of dollars are being lost not allowing the vaccinated tourist back into the country.
> 
> art


I think you're mostly preaching to the converted. 

Perhaps direct your 'complaint' to those running this country ?

CDC has no power, and probably no influence in the Philippines...which is no longer an American colony.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> Why are not other countries listening to CDC guidelines? They have stated people with the required shots are protected from the virus and also should not pass it on to others.


 Perhaps not listening to CDC because their statement is partly WRONG 🤣 
People with shots are NOT sure protected. 90 percent is not 100 percent...


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Lunkan

So far they haven't had anybody that has had their shots for awhile to be infected. So that is a fairly good indication the shots do work. I know CDC has no control over the Philippines but look at the mess that country has right now. People can't even leave their houses in some areas. Can't go from 1 province to another. that proves their ineffectiveness on the pandemic. When a country is having this much trouble it wouldn't hurt for them to listen to other countries that is doing a much better job on the virus.

Most of our infections are declining weekly so the USA must be doing something right. For the most part the vaccination sites have been removed in a lot of areas. I feel safe with my 2 shots. I still wear my mask when going out into the public just for added protection. I think with both shots and mask I am safe. I probably don't need the mask, but wear it any ways.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Hey Lunkan
> 
> So far they haven't had anybody that has had their shots for awhile to be infected. So that is a fairly good indication the shots do work. I know CDC has no control over the Philippines but look at the mess that country has right now. People can't even leave their houses in some areas. Can't go from 1 province to another. that proves their ineffectiveness on the pandemic. When a country is having this much trouble it wouldn't hurt for them to listen to other countries that is doing a much better job on the virus.
> 
> art


Yes a class of school kids could do better, the problem with vaccinating is they are constantly awaiting for freebies. Now they have got a sniff of the USA giving away 80m they somehow think they by rights will see the lions share of them. I suspect they are going to be sadly disappointed.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

I don't agree with the USA giving 80 million away to get people to take the shots. I think it should be mandatory but here they can't force a person to get the shots.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> I don't agree with the USA giving 80 million away to get people to take the shots. I think it should be mandatory but here they can't force a person to get the shots.
> 
> art


It only takes their neighbour to die from covid to make them take notice. After the outbreak of the Indian variant in the UK they were queuing down the road to get their shots. The US is now in the position of having more vaccine than arms wanting it put in. This pandemic will not be over until the world has been vaccinated, otherwise you will have to build a wall and all hide behind it. No one in and no one out.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> So far they haven't had anybody that has had their shots for awhile to be infected. So that is a fairly good indication the shots do work. I know CDC has no control over the Philippines but look at the mess that country has right now. People can't even leave their houses in some areas. Can't go from 1 province to another. that proves their ineffectiveness on the pandemic. When a country is having this much trouble it wouldn't hurt for them to listen to other countries that is doing a much better job on the virus.


Well. The Philippines is perhaps TO MUCH CAREFUL  
Until a few months ago, Palawan had almost no covid at all so it was EASY to get travel pass for whole Palawan. Then breakout in Puerto Princesa and a week ago it became problem first time in the municipaly I check most. 

USA and Sweden have got unnecesary many cases by being TO LITLE CAREFUL. RECENTLY started Sweden be some careful, over a year late!!!



art1946 said:


> I feel safe with my 2 shots. I still wear my mask when going out into the public just for added protection. I think with both shots and mask I am safe.


 👍


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Perhaps off topic but,,,,,, some people continually put down the Philippines handling of this pandemic claiming mismanagement as well as other uninformed remarks and conveniently forget to look at their own countries misgivings and track record.
Those of us who live here follow the rules and respect them. Inconvenient and difficult at times. Bring on tight border control as many countries have done and look at them now.
It only takes one new variant that all these vaccines have no effect against and off we go again. Stop bagging this country with only 193 deaths per million and ask yourself why? Simple, border control both internal and external and I've said this before if some people here followed the laws the number would be much lower. Probably the same for all countries.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Steve,

Everybody seems to have an easy answer for taking care of this pandemic. Every country has it's own problems for easy the virus. I agree some countries remedy doesn't work for other countries.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> I don't agree with the USA giving 80 million away to get people to take the shots. I think it should be mandatory but here they can't force a person to get the shots.
> 
> art


The can't make it mandatory since the vaccines are approved under a *Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) for the Treatment of COVID-19. *

*Interpreting The EUA Statute*
The EUA provision was added to the federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (FDCA) in 2004 to give the government increased flexibility to respond to a chemical, biologic, nuclear, or radiation threat. When the pathway was created, special language was included for informational disclosures for individuals offered a medical product under an EUA. Specifically, under 21 U.S.C. § 360bbb-3(e)(1)(A)(ii)(III), each individual must be informed “of the option to accept or refuse administration of the product, of the consequences, if any, of refusing administration of the product, and of the alternatives to the product that are available and of their benefits and risks.”

Although no court has interpreted this provision, the first segment of the subclause suggests that mandates are categorically prohibited, since each person must have “the option to accept or refuse.” But another plausible interpretation is to view segment two as a qualifier to segment one. According to this interpretation, the provision as a whole could be interpreted to dictate that, although a person has the option to refuse an EUA product, refusal can come with “consequences.” Under this interpretation, the legality of a mandate is likely to hinge on how the term “consequences” is defined. Since the term is not defined in the statute, statutory interpretation principles dictate that the word should be defined in ordinary terms within the context of the statute.

Chuck


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 29, 2015)

I think one of the problems they are probably considering is that there is presently no way to verify whether someone really has been vaccinated. Here in the USA the cards they give out would be extremely easy to forge, and there is no central database of names that can be consulted for verification. Probably because the Trumpers and anti-vaxxers would fight it. But vaccination combined with an appropriate length quarantine would solve that problem and would be almost 100% safe. And having a 7 or 10 day quarantine would limit the rush at first. You have to wonder why they are dragging their feet on this.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

"You have to wonder why they are dragging their feet on this."

Because Duque would have to admit he's wrong and lose face.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr Natural said:


> I think one of the problems they are probably considering is that there is presently no way to verify whether someone really has been vaccinated. Here in the USA the cards they give out would be extremely easy to forge, and there is no central database of names that can be consulted for verification. Probably because the Trumpers and anti-vaxxers would fight it. But vaccination combined with an appropriate length quarantine would solve that problem and would be almost 100% safe. And having a 7 or 10 day quarantine would limit the rush at first. You have to wonder why they are dragging their feet on this.


If the Covid Virus can't be contained then for sure there will have to be some sort of database created by the WHO to keep track of those vaccinated. 

Those against taking the Covid vaccine and antivaxxers, I don't feel they necessarily belonging to just one political party.


----------

